# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  STAR, Samsung Techwin Autonomous Robot, Samsung Techwin Co., Ltd, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung Techwin Co., Ltd

designed by Kevin Cunningham

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Techwin America - Unmanned Autonomous Vehicle 

Published on Apr 1, 2012

----------

